
Peter Grünberg, 78, Winner of an ‘iPod Nobel,’ Is Dead - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/12/obituaries/peter-grunberg-winner-of-an-ipod-nobel-dies-at-78.html
======
lsh
Terrible article, the wikipedia page is much better:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Grünberg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Grünberg)

The man was a Nobel Prize winner and instrumental in bringing about gigabyte
harddrives.

